

Zappos CEO Reveals His Radical Plans To Change Las Vegas - mindblink
http://www.businessinsider.com/tony-hsieh-plans-for-vegas-2012-6#

======
googoobaby
I was just in Vegas...how about a 100kt nuclear weapon for urban renewal?

